# catering for a large event



## abcbbq (Feb 4, 2021)

Howdy!

I normally bbq for my family and friends, and it always seems to be a hit, but I have only cooked for one event and that was for about 20 people. Well apparently someone let slip my skill, and now I have been asked to bbq for about 115 people this coming April. The man that asked for my services just said bring good barbeque and that's it, no specifics. So I was just going to do three meats and three sides. 
My questions are:
- How do I calculate how much meat I need? This will be for our local fire department and their spouses/dates. 
-How do I calculate the bill for this thing? When I bbq'd for that first event, the one who wanted me to cook gave me his card and told me to buy everything I needed. except for the wood, I had more than enough already. 

 I would be interested in starting a bbq side business if this were to work out, but I may be over my head as well. I just don't want to over charge or under charge for my services. 

Thanks in advance and God bless!


----------



## Weaversbbq (Feb 4, 2021)

Probably 1/2 per person so divide by three  for three meats ...100 lbs each meat ..i would summice


----------



## Weaversbbq (Feb 4, 2021)

Plus sides ..so


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 4, 2021)

What you using for a smoker?


----------



## abcbbq (Feb 4, 2021)

Weaversbbq said:


> Plus sides ..so


Yeah you’re right. Thanks for your help!


----------



## abcbbq (Feb 4, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> What you using for a smoker?


A 288 gallon reverse-flow


----------



## kruizer (Feb 4, 2021)

Measure your proteins at their cooked weight not raw.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Feb 4, 2021)

abcbbq said:


> Howdy!
> 
> I normally bbq for my family and friends, and it always seems to be a hit, but I have only cooked for one event and that was for about 20 people. Well apparently someone let slip my skill, and now I have been asked to bbq for about 115 people this coming April. The man that asked for my services just said bring good barbeque and that's it, no specifics. So I was just going to do three meats and three sides.
> My questions are:
> ...


Meadow Creek BBQ site in Lancaster, PA that has a very good FREE BBQ Catering Planning Document along with an Excel Spreadsheet that might be useful to you: *Catering Planner (meadowcreekbbq.com)* To get the worksheet, you have to download their planner pdf file. The newer version of the worksheet link is at the end of the pdf. 

I use this version for my planning issues.  *https://www.smokymtbarbecue.com/bbq-tools/bbq-catering-planner.php*     The older version of the BBQ Planner is from Meadow Creek BBQ (early days) &  cost factors as part of the columns which is very helpful.   Just remember, these are all guidelines and not set in stone.   

For detailed costs analysis, recipe scaling, plating profit/costs etc.,  in excel format, check out the Chef Resources web page - *Culinary Information for Professional Chefs - Chefs Resources (chefs-resources.com)* . I've been using their forms for years and they make life a lot easier!! They due require a membership, but for the cost you can download their whole library of spreadsheets.  

Good Luck in your endeavors.  You have come to the right place for guidance!  These folks are the BEST!!!


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 4, 2021)

Wurstmeister said:


> Meadow Creek BBQ site in Lancaster, PA that has a very good FREE BBQ Catering Planning Document along with an Excel Spreadsheet that might be useful to you: *Catering Planner (meadowcreekbbq.com)* To get the worksheet, you have to download their planner pdf file. The newer version of the worksheet link is at the end of the pdf.
> 
> I use this version for my planning issues.  *https://www.smokymtbarbecue.com/bbq-tools/bbq-catering-planner.php*     The older version of the BBQ Planner is from Meadow Creek BBQ (early days) &  cost factors as part of the columns which is very helpful.   Just remember, these are all guidelines and not set in stone.
> 
> ...


Man excellent info! Thanks for sharing. I’ve bookmarked this thread. For pricing advice maybe jump on one of the larger BBQ Facebook sites and ask. I have seen this question on pricing asked often and always yields good answers. A lot of the answer relates to your area as well.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Feb 4, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Man excellent info! Thanks for sharing. I’ve bookmarked this thread. For pricing advice maybe jump on one of the larger BBQ Facebook sites and ask. I have seen this question on pricing asked often and always yields good answers. A lot of the answer relates to your area as well.


Thanks for the "Love" and positive comments.  I attached the old file in another thread A/O 26/27 Jan 2021.  If you want it, let me know and I'll send it over to you.  Sorry, wrong sheet. Thought i removed it. 

John


----------



## FFchampMT (Feb 5, 2021)

1/2 lb per person of protein is the ol' wisdom of the trade, but multiple choice bbq messes it up a little. If you offer brisket and pulled pork together, it breaks 75% for brisket. Pulled pork weight relies heavily on the bun size - your standard bulk rack buns (4") won't hold much more than 4oz, and most people only take 1.
We lose half our raw weight smoking stuff like pulled pork and brisket, so buy about as many raw pounds of meat as you have people.

For 120 people I'd supply, raw weight, 60 lbs brisket, 40 lbs pulled pork, 30 lbs chicken (leg quarters). That's 4 packers, 5 butts, probably 40 leg quarters (split these up for 80 servings). I bet you'd have chicken leftover, it's usually low man on the bbq ranks.

Standard serving weight catering costs around here are roughly $12/lb for brisket, $8/lb for pulled pork, $6/lb for chicken. Plus sides, buns, etc.
Math on this - Brisket cost $3.50/lb, half of the weight goes out on trim and cook, so your cost is really $7.00/lb finished. The fuel costs a little, the serving pans cost a little, the rub costs a little, the foil costs something, so now you're at $9 costs. Add 30%-ish margin, $12/lb. That's probably a competitive "friends" rate, but liveable. Look around at local bbq joints and see if they have a per pound price on the menu. Since this is 1-off and not a business model you can play fast and loose with the price.

Last thing - if you're doing mass quantities of pulled pork, chunk it up and shred it in a stand mixer with the regular paddle.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Feb 5, 2021)

jcam22 - Here's the "correct file"


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 5, 2021)

Wurstmeister said:


> jcam22 - Here's the "correct file"


Yep that is the one!
Al


----------



## Wurstmeister (Feb 5, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Yep that is the one!
> Al


I hope it helps the folks here on the Forum.  BTW - Is there anyplace on the Forum that we can  save files like this, after being cleared of course?  That way I don't have to embarrass myself in front of 1000s of people with my fat fingers - _BBQ vs Jambalaya_?!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 5, 2021)

I don't know where you live, but I know I wouldn't be planning any big outings with a lot of people as early as this April, in PA.

Stay Safe!
Bear


----------



## abcbbq (Feb 5, 2021)

FFchampMT said:


> 1/2 lb per person of protein is the ol' wisdom of the trade, but multiple choice bbq messes it up a little. If you offer brisket and pulled pork together, it breaks 75% for brisket. Pulled pork weight relies heavily on the bun size - your standard bulk rack buns (4") won't hold much more than 4oz, and most people only take 1.
> We lose half our raw weight smoking stuff like pulled pork and brisket, so buy about as many raw pounds of meat as you have people.
> 
> For 120 people I'd supply, raw weight, 60 lbs brisket, 40 lbs pulled pork, 30 lbs chicken (leg quarters). That's 4 packers, 5 butts, probably 40 leg quarters (split these up for 80 servings). I bet you'd have chicken leftover, it's usually low man on the bbq ranks.
> ...


----------



## abcbbq (Feb 5, 2021)

Thank you so much for the help and knowledge. I'll use that for guidance from here on out. Again, I really appreciate you. 

God bless


----------



## FFchampMT (Feb 5, 2021)

abcbbq said:


> Thank you so much for the help and knowledge. I'll use that for guidance from here on out. Again, I really appreciate you.
> 
> God bless


Also, serving the brisket isn't a bad idea. At weddings I set up for serving and ask "Wet, dry, or 1 of each?" serving size is generally 2 pieces of brisket. Then set the chicken and pork past your brisket serving, so they can load up with the other proteins. 
If you do it buffet style I'd make a lot more brisket, because people treat it like steak, they'll take a bunch.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 5, 2021)

Wurstmeister said:


> I hope it helps the folks here on the Forum.  BTW - Is there anyplace on the Forum that we can  save files like this, after being cleared of course?  That way I don't have to embarrass myself in front of 1000s of people with my fat fingers - _BBQ vs Jambalaya_?!


I just bookmark them, and they are there forever. They are not on the forum, they are in my bookmarks file.
Al


----------

